# Compuertas XOR de más de dos entradas



## snusnuh (Abr 25, 2008)

Pues eso, solo conozco el 74LS86 que tiene dos entradas y encontré un 74LS386 si mal no recuerdo que tiene 3 entradas, pero estoy necesitando una compuerta XOR de más entradas. No quiero usar el 74LS86 e ir puenteando las compuertas para crear las entradas que necesito porque entonces tendría que usar posiblemente 3 de éstas.  Alguien conoce una referencia de la compuerta que estoy buscando?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2008)

Una XOR de varias entradas es lo mismo que un detector de paridad.

De 9 entradas -->   74HC280  -  CD40101


----------



## snusnuh (Abr 25, 2008)

muchas gracias Eduardo llevo tiempo buscando un integrado de este tipo


----------

